# zombie invitations



## msbodybag (Jul 21, 2008)

so i'm having a zombie themed 16th birthday party, and i can't think of a good way to do the invites....any ideas?


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

it should say"got brains?" on front , then have a zombie pic with and all the critical info within? bloody hand print or spatter on front too... the inside could say the dead rise on such and such date to party with so and so on her 16th birthday....


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I saw toe tag invitations some where online. You could do a search. I thought that was a cute idea.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's a free toe tag download.

There are so many things you could do with this theme! You could have a target on the front, and "aim for the head", or just a smear of "blood" with the details inside.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

oooooo, I like the "just a smear of blood" idea. Nice!


----------



## paigebeasley (Oct 17, 2007)

melissa said:


> Here's a free toe tag download.
> 
> There are so many things you could do with this theme! You could have a target on the front, and "aim for the head", or just a smear of "blood" with the details inside.


 Thanks so much for this link! I'm saving it in my invites folder. I think we're going to use this. We were going to buy some, I think $1 each, but this will be much cheaper! Thanks again!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

You're welcome! If any of your guests are Lovecraft fans, they'll get an extra kick out of it.


----------

